# Arduino Battery Monitor/BMS



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Any of you built such a thing using Arduino?

I want to monitor 16 cells, have a display, and have the controler operate a LVD and cut off the charger. Then while driving use it as a fuel gauge and alarm monitor. 

Any user group links or something out there. You can PM me if you prefer.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

might find something that sized on endless-sphere
http://endless-sphere.com/forums/search.php?keywords=arduino+bms

folks have adapted cell-logs also (though it is kinda hokey IMHO)
http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=47089

I think there are more people who like making BMS's than selling them


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

This page is probably worth a look, for getting an idea what is out there, but theres a lot to sort through:
http://liionbms.com/php/bms_options.php


----------

